
1M USD bet on decentralized prediction market Augur on 2018 US elections - RexetBlell
https://predictions.global/augur-markets/which-party-will-control-the-house-after-2018-u-s-midterm-election-0xbbbc0a8baa03535e0a680ee2f057162aaaafd570
======
RexetBlell
You can read more here: [https://www.coindesk.com/us-election-pushes-total-
augur-bets...](https://www.coindesk.com/us-election-pushes-total-augur-bets-
over-2-million/)

Augur allows anyone in the world to bet on different events. Augur cannot be
shut down by the government (Unlike Intrade, which was shut down a few years
ago
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrade)).
It allows anyone to create a prediction market on any event. It is a perfect
use case for a decentralized blockchain.

